# 2 rods need new homes............



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

I am cleaning out my closet.

1 Stafford med/fast 9"6" #8/9, 2 piece with sock and hard case......60.00

1 Stafford med/fast 9' #5/6 2 piece with sock and hard case 60.00

New-Excellent condition..........

Robin PM's please


----------



## Rlabrot (Aug 10, 2014)

I dont know how to private message on here but if both rods still for sale please call. 8505030763. thanks richard labrot


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Rlabrot said:


> I dont know how to private message on here but if both rods still for sale please call. 8505030763. thanks richard labrot


Sure will,still have both.In the afternoon tomorrow,Thurs.

Robin


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Sold................Thank You.


----------

